# Kitchen stoves



## teresa (Mar 3, 2008)

Soon, I will be needing to look for a new kitchen stove. My kitchen is small , and there is some money restrictions, so I will not be getting the dream stove, Can anyone tell me if the glass top stoves or one without burner grates would hold up under canning. I can a lot. The average is about 600 jars of canned foods. That does not even take into account the freezers. I use large heavy pots, pressure cookers and waterbath canners . There are days in the summer that the burners will be on nonstop for 8-10 hours a day 6 days a week.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I wouldn't pick a glass top for that kind of use. They're likely to get baked on crud and scratches under that use in my opinion.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

As a six-year user of an electric glass-top, I heartily second Phil's warning. You will spend more time cleaning the thing than cooking on it.

An added bonus is that you will have no idea what temperature you're getting. 

If gas is at all feasible, go gas.

Mike


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a glass top for 6 years too. I love it but I don't can

I heard you cannot can on it

You can call/email the manufacturer and ask their recommendation


----------



## teresa (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck, Teresa. Let us know what you finally decided.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

I love glass/smooth tops, but you go electric, make sure the top has at least one element with a large-diameter - and it is more in the center of the stove and not off a corner. Not sure how big your stock pot is, but probably 14-16 inches at minumum diameter - so think of that.

I suggest bringing the lid of your largest canning stock pot to the store with you. Place it where it would go and you will be sure that it will meet your requirements.


----------



## gasgrillman (Mar 18, 2011)

There is a lot of nice stuff from DCS and Fisher Payket that are 27' ranges - go gas with cast iron grates - see some at www.stovesdirect.com


----------

